# Same train/different reservation?



## John_S (May 9, 2017)

I’m relatively new to Amtrak and preparing to take our second trip soon. The wife and I got a good deal (used amsnag) on a round trip from CHI to ALB in August w/a roomette on the LSL, trains 448/449. We’ve rethought our travel plans and now want to continue on to SPG from ALB and return from there as well on the same trains, same dates, except we’d like to move from the sleeper into coach for the ALB -SPG portion. When I price that as a separate reservation it’s only an extra $54 round trip in coach from ALB to SPG. When I check on Amtrak.com as a “multi-city” booking, it says it would cost $600 more for the two of us! Can I just book that coach fare separately from my original reservation and have two reservations on the same train? Does Amtrak care or allow this? I don’t want to mess up the good deal I got by trying to combine it into one reservation. And, if I did two separate reservations would Amtrak make us actually get off the sleeper car or would they let us just move up through the train to a coach car in ALB (and vice versa on the way back)? Thanks.


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 9, 2017)

I don't know why the Albany-Springfield trip in coach can't be done as a new reservation, though someone else might know more about that than I do.

I've moved from sleeper to coach on the same train. I had to get off the train, walk down the platform, and re-board into the coach car. At least, it won't be 5am when you are in Albany!

It's a good idea to book your new reservation with an agent, so you can ask them to "link" the reservation to your existing one.

(Background: the reason I moved into coach was that, under the old AGR zone system, I had only enough points to get from Oregon to CIN, a zone border city on the Cardinal route. The roomette from CIN to my destination that evening was astronomically priced, so I paid for a coach seat. I wanted to be awake by dawn anyway, for the New River Gorge. The reservation had to be separate because of the two sources of payment: points and cash. The agent told me they "linked" the reservations, so the conductor was aware that I was getting off the sleeper car and re-boarding on the coach car).


----------



## the_traveler (May 9, 2017)

Yes, you can just book the ALB-SPG segment in coach separately.

In Albany, the LSL is split between the Boston segment (#448) and the New York segment (#48). They are usually placed on tracks on either side of the same platform. The Boston segment consists of a sleeper, 2 coaches and the café car. So you can either walk thru (not more than) 1 car to change, or on the platform. The LSL stays in ALB for 30 minutes or more.

The reason the sleeper fare was so much more is that the computer priced it at the curreNt fare, which most likely rose since you purchased your tickets. There is no guarantee, but if you ask your sleeper car attendant (SCA) there is a chance you can remain in your room throughout the trip! You will not received the included meal east of Albany though. (This is assuming your room is in the "20" car.) But you still would need to purchase the ALB-SPG coach ticket.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 9, 2017)

Purchase your Coach fare separate but have the reservation linked. I had to do this when my grand children were traveling and we had a change of adults. The first agent was confused so I just politely hung up and tried again. I got a very knowledgeable agent who made everything even better than I had thought it would be.

Tell your SCA during a free time that you have a coach ticket beyond Albany. The SCA might say that the sleeper is not full leaving Albany so stay where you are. Some of the SCAs are really accommodating that way. If they do I always tip accordingly.

For your return you will be in Coach then before Albany tell the Conductor you are in the Boston sleeper to Chicago. They might let you move before arriving. New Conductors will get on in Albany.

Have a great trip.


----------



## PVD (May 9, 2017)

The Albany to Boston segment also includes a full bag. Someday, either the NYP or BOS section will probably become a bag-dorm, they could use the revenue rooms, and 2 full bags is probably overkill.


----------



## John_S (May 12, 2017)

Okay, I did call Amtrak and speak with an agent as was suggested. The agent did not "link" a separate reservation, she just added on the coach portion to my existing reservation. The difference in price was actually half of what the coach saver fare would have been had I booked it separately on Amtrak.com. Thanks for the advice to call Amtrak. It saved me some money!


----------

